# Baldur's Gate 2: Helme verringern Rüstungsklasse, Bug?



## DiogenesInDerTonne (10. Oktober 2011)

*Baldur's Gate 2: Helme verringern Rüstungsklasse, Bug?*

Ich hoffe ich mal ich bin damit richtig hier.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass bei Baldur's Gate 2, wenn ich meine Partymitglieder einen Helm aufsetze, der angegeben Bonus für die Rüstungsklasse nicht etwa dazu addiert, sondern abgezogen wird. Handelt es sich dabei um einen Bug? Odcer bin ich nur zu doof um das zu kapieren (hab nämlich nichts dazu bei Google gefunden)?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube, bei BG war es so, dass es nach dem Motto "je weniger, desto besser" ging. Wenn sich deine RK durch ein Item also vermindert, ist das schon richtig so, wenn es ein guter Gegenstand ist.


----------



## DiogenesInDerTonne (10. Oktober 2011)

Heißt das auch, dass die Rüstungen mit der geringsten Rüstungsklasse die besten sind? Jetzt verstehe ich auch warum die Lederüstung eine RK von 8 hat. xD Danke!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Oktober 2011)

Müsste so sein, aber allzu genau habe ich das nicht mehr parat. 
Ziel ist es jedenfalls, im negativen Bereich zu landen.

Dank deiner BG-Offensive der letzten Tage bekomme ich nun auch langsam wieder Lust auf das Spiel.


----------



## DiogenesInDerTonne (10. Oktober 2011)

Haha, ja kämpfe mich gerade auch durch den ersten Dungeon und irgendwie gefällt es mir schon besser als letztes mal - was vielleicht auch daran liegen könnte, dass ich inzwischen im Partymanagement mehr Erfahrungen gesammelt habe. Nur die Performanceprobleme nerven mich. :/


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2011)

Ja, die Rüstungsklasse ist umgekehrt, also je geringer, desto besser - das ist wegen des Regelwerkes so.


Auch bei Waffen wirst Du wohl vlt "umdenken" müssen im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Spielen, wo es einfach nur heißt "20 bis 30 Schaden", denn da steht ja immer so was wie zum Beispiel 2w4. Das heißt: 2 Würfel mit 4 Seiten (also pro Würfel Zahlen von 1 bis 4 möglich) werden geworfen. Also: Schadenswert von 2 bis 8 sind möglich, denn mit 2 Würfeln kann man Zahlen von 2 bis 8 werfen. Bei Baldurs Gate wird ja im Hintergrund der Kampf "ausgewürfelt", da wird nicht grafisch berechnet, ob man trifft oder so.

Jetzt fragst Du vielleicht "Wo ist dann der Unterschied zu einer andere Waffe mit 1w8, also EIN Würfel mit 8 Seiten - der macht doch auch bis zu 8 Schaden?" - ganz einfach: mit dem 1w8 kannst Du erstens mit Pech auch nur eine 2 bekommen, und zweitens kannst Du jeden Wert von 1 bis 8 zu je 1/8-Wahrscheinlichkeit = 12,5% würfeln. Mit einem 2w4 aber ist es anders, weil es ja zwei Würfel sind. Da kannst Du folgendes werfen: 

Eine 2 mit der Würfelkombination 1-1
Eine 3 mit 2-1 oder 1-2
Eine 4 mit 2-2 oder 1-3 oder 3-1
Eine 5 mit 3-2 oder 2-3 oder 1-4 oder 4-1
Eine 6 mit 3-3 oder 4-2 oder 2-4
Eine 7 mit 3-4 oder 4-3
Eine 8 mit 4-4

Das sind insgesamt 16 mögliche Würfelergebnisse, die Du werfen kannst, und da siehst Du, dass eine 5 am wahrscheinlichsten ist, denn es geht mit 4 versch. Würfel-Kombinationen = 4 von 16 = 25%. Eine 4 oder 6 kriegst Du mit je knapp 19%. Einen Wert von MINDESTENS 5 würfelst Du in 10 von 16 Kombis, das sind über 60%. Bei dem 1w8 steht die Chance nur bei ca 38% (3 von 8 möglichen Würfen sind dort 5 oder besser). Da siehst Du, dass Du mit dem 2w4 eine bessere Chance hast, mind eine 5 zu werfen, als mit dem 1w8, obwohl beide maximal 8 Schaden anrichten können.

Ach ja: wenn bei der Waffe dahinter so was wie "+1" steht, dann wird diese Zahl zum Schaden einfach addiert.


----------



## DiogenesInDerTonne (11. Oktober 2011)

Das mit den Würfeln kenne ich noch aus den beiden NWN-Spielen (und meiner kurzen DSA-Zeit), dennoch danke für die Mühe!


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2011)

Kein Problem, ich wollte es mir auch selber nochmal klarmachen...


----------

